# HS Turbo Kit



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Hey don't know who else go the email but the HS turbo system is up and ready for sale... got the email tonight:

JWT Turbo .....T-28 Turbo for Hotshot Turbo application Includes waste gate
Intercooler ....Front mount HKS intercooler 
Injectors ..... Larger factory injectors 
Boost Gauge..Boost gauge mechanical gauge
Oil Pressure ..Oil pressure mechanical gauge
Dual Gauge Pod 
Blow off valve 
HS turbo manifold ...... 321 Aerospace quality stainless steel w/CNC flanges 
(inc EGR fitting)
HS Intercooler piping ...Mandrel bent, bead rolled 
HS Downpipe ....... ......Mandrel bent downpipe with flex pipe. Bolts to exhaust
MAF adapter plate 
Mounting brackets 
Installation kit ..............Silicon couplers, stainles steel brackets, stainless steel oil line, drain line, all fittings.

JWT ECU / computer ECU not included. 

$3134.00 shipping US groun shipping included.


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

how does it work with the ecu? do we have to send one out and it gets modded or what?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow... $3134 honestly isn't half bad. Thanks Hotshot!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

rios said:


> *how does it work with the ecu? do we have to send one out and it gets modded or what? *


yeah just what you said


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

Cool...now I only hope people start buying it


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

What about the Stage I turbo kit? What size downpipes are they using?

Thanks


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

if you're really serious about it and you really want to know contact HS


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

There is a hotshot turbo on Ebay and last time i checked it was at $700. that compared to 3134 is quite a savings. ALthough i dont have that kind of money it is a good deal for someone on here to snatch it up.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Teknokid said:


> *There is a hotshot turbo on Ebay and last time i checked it was at $700. that compared to 3134 is quite a savings. ALthough i dont have that kind of money it is a good deal for someone on here to snatch it up. *


It's probably not the same kit. The $3134 kit is for the GA16DE.


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I tried contacting HS yesterday but no one was available to answer any of my questions. I gave them my name and phone number but they never called back. Anyways, what setup would be okay to run if we do not want to pay $4000 for a proper turbo setup? $4000 including the JWT ecu upgrade and JWT Pop charger that doesn't look like it's included. Would it be safe to run only these items?

JWT Turbo T-28 w/ waste gate @ 6psi
Boost Gauge
Oil Pressure 
Dual Gauge Pod 
Blow off valve 
HS turbo manifold 
HS intake piping 
HS 2" Downpipe 
Installation kit

Would that cut the price down any without Injectors ($500), HKS intercooler ($450, HS intercooler piping ($250), and mounting brackets ($100)? Whatever happened to the idea of a stage I and a stage II? 

Greddy's list prices are around $1000 for a Front Mount Intercooler kit (honda & others) and $1995 for a Civic TD04 bolt-on non-intercooled turbo kit w/ Cast Mani, FCU, Air Intake, piping, hoses oil lines and misc. hardware.

I found some information on injectors here: SE-R.net but they're for the SR20DE so our injectors are a little bit less flowing and can only do 6psi 
NPM. How hard would it be to take the SE-R injectors for a temporary fix without an ecu upgrade?

The MAF, how come HS didn't include a bigger MAF with their kit? In the they said that they were maxing out the MAF @ 8psi.... If there's injectors, why not MAF?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

Dan, in another thread you were saying you were getting a BB engine anyways... what's up?

I would wait for the next NPM to come out to find out what is going on with the MAF. 3134 is not a bad deal at all...


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

James said:


> *Dan, in another thread you were saying you were getting a BB engine anyways... what's up?
> 
> I would wait for the next NPM to come out to find out what is going on with the MAF. 3134 is not a bad deal at all... *


maybe hes undecided james. i am as well at this moment. i said i wanted to go all motor but im still thinking about the turbo.hmm...i do hope they offer both stage 1 and 2


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

rios said:


> *
> maybe hes undecided james. i am as well at this moment. i said i wanted to go all motor but im still thinking about the turbo.hmm...i do hope they offer both stage 1 and 2 *


Yes. I am undecided but there's power figures to look at, parts prices, and labor prices to look at. All motor, you might have to swap out an intake manifold, head, or even the motor but you don't have to find axles, ecu, wiring harness, and all the other junk. With a turbo kit, you have to drill into the block and change some stuff. It's not just $3134 for the turbo kit.... you've gotta add the ECU ($900) for it to work properly. See what I'm saying? I'm wanting to go into college very soon but I still want my sentra to be faster. I'm going to do the cheapest route that will give me the most amount of HP and reliability.

One other thing, if they're wanting to keep this $3134 turbo kit, they should include the MAF atleast... the kit can easily hold 10psi, so add the MAF to make it easier for everyone. Now I personally wouldn't go over 10-11psi cause of the head gasket. I wouldn't mind having a stage I (2" downpipe) for a while, then add the intercooler (make that stage II), and stay with that for a while. If I decide to go for 200+ whp i'd go to stage III (basically what HS has now plus the MAF and a 3" downpipe).


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Maybe HS can create a Stage IV  Stage IV includes a Greddy quality head gasket, 300zx fuel pump, JWT cams. Then maybe a Stage V, includes 8.3:1 or 8.5:1 pistons, ARP rods & ARP rod bolts, Nismo Sylvia 270R 444cc Injectors ([email protected] PSI), SE-R tb, DPR intake manifold. Maybe a stage VI with a DPR Stage VI headwork & 4" downpipe - race only  Or even a Stage VII with a 150shot of NOS, then we might catch up to James 'Jamie' Farrer.


----------



## 97 Black SER (Apr 30, 2002)

Why would they bother doing that? Most people going that far with the turbo stuff want to customize it anyways, so why would hotshot waste their time making a kit like that?


----------



## dho (May 15, 2002)

I honestly don't know. . Maybe to be like F-Max to a little extent but then again F-Max doesn't have all that stuff. Oh well, I'd rather HotShot make me a good quality turbo system rather than a local shop's turbo system that doesn't use quality parts.


----------

